# New American Engine from Roundhouse



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Roundhouse has decided they would like to build a new American locomotive and they have asked me to query the forum members as to what that engine should be. Please respond with your top three choices for this new model.

Roundhouse's long produced Sandy River #24, and currently out of production Sandy River Forney are excellently designed and built models, so I am confident that their new model will be just as well produced and received.

Royce Brademan
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models
Alexandria, Virginia
[email protected]


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

How about the Challenger? 
Or the PRR T1? 
Here we go again, you'll get 100 answers and 99 will be different. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

With the growing popularity of 7/8ths scale in the US and its well established presence in the UK, I propose a locomotive in 7/8ths scale (1:13.7) that runs on 45mm track representing 2 feet.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, how about an EBT mikado?  

(Ducking for cover.) 

Okay, seriously something that could use RH components, perhaps something like the 2-6-2 currently running on the Georgetown Loop? She's pretty small, but has great lines (and a very unusual whaleback tender.) 









Not the best photo, but you get the idea. 

Later, 

K


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

How about a Colorado Central Porter or Brooks mogul. Something fairly small and different.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a thought, a Baldwin 2-6-2T like the Puffing Billy in Australia. It looks like an American loco, the Australians would like it and you might even be able to use the #23's running gear.

Andre


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andre, not a bad idea but Puffing Billy is a 762mm gauge. Roundhouse needs to make a two-footer. Of course another SR&RL engine such as #23 for example in 1:19 would be nice... Best, Zubi


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The 4-4-0 "General" (of Civil War fame) in 1:32 scale.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

A catalog 0-6-0 tank engine or Brooks Mogul like Andre said. What ever the engine, it should be designed and equipped like the VoR.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the Koppel 0-4-4-0 that they have at Cripple Creek RR? 

Or a Bell Locomotives 0-4-0T? 

Or a Grover Locomotive Works 2-6-0


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andre, 2-6-2 is actually a good idea. In South America there are some spectacular 600mm engines, outside frame which would make most beautiful models easily adaptable to US narrow gauge scene. This is my favourite line in this context: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-uszh5mnSE and this could be a perfect Roundhouse new prototype http://www.tsfr.org/~efbrazil/efpp01.html Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I would vote for one of the big B&SR/B&H forneys 7 and 8 as a good Maine choice since they have Walshaerts valve gear and outside frames. If they would be willing to go for inside valve gear, go for something like WW&F #7. If inside framing is a possibility, I would have to say that a U.S. War Department Baldwin/Vulcan/Davenport 2-6-2T would make for a nice model.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Inside frames are possible with Roundhouse parts. Here in the UK a gemtleman (Steve Acton ?) has produced a short run of Baldwin WD 4-6-0's using Roundhouse cylinder's amd motion parts. A very nice looking loco that ran very well. I have been trying to prise one out of its owners grasp for some time. Not exact scale as I think it used standard Roundhouse connecting and coupling rods but still looked every bit like its full size brothers. If the 2-6-2 version was built it would also be of interest to UK enthusiasts of the Penryhn Quarry Railway as they had three there for a while. Also ther is at least one running in France. 
Then there could also be an alternative body kit for the Alco Mountaineer that runs on the Festiniog !. Ah, dreams !!!. 
Dougie


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Charles, the W&ARR General is top of my list, even if 1/32 scale (my preference would be 1/29).


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 20 Jul 2010 03:57 PM 
How about the Challenger? 
Or the PRR T1? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Surely, you are joking Mr Leech, the Challenger is under development by Aster, while PRR T1 is under development by Accucraft. Best, Zubi


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Not an easy question. The answer should be a combination of what would sell, what is not already available, and what would be practical. 

I like Carl's 7/8 suggestion, but for size reasons that probably means an 0-4-0, Baldwin or Porter, and they did not make a lot of two foot engines. 

Accucraft has done/is doing most of the Colorado engines, so there can't be that much of a market for more. (Yes, some of you have not gotten your particularly favorite prototype yet, but you've got something close.) And frankly, adding British manufacture to already big and expensive engines -- not too many buying in that price range. 

Three foot 4-4-0 or 2-6-0? Probably among the best bets, but in competition with Accucraft. Good sized engines, classic, somewhat generic, and we've all seen them in the movies and on TV. Walt Disney World runs a 4-4-0, a 2-6-0, and two 4-6-0's, so they are seen by a lot of people. Disneyland Railroad also has a pair of 4-4-0's, as well as a 2-4-0, and two 2-4-4's. (Start bashing your new expensive toy!) 

Most practical? The Super-Sammie -- more detail on an 0-4-0, lever reversing, choice of stacks -- but you have to make it enough better to justify the price increase. Or an 0-6-0.

My own favorite? The 2-6-2 Alco War Department Baldwin, will sell to the Brits because (as Mountaineer) it is on the Ffestiniog (if not currently in service), will sell to the French (several in preservation service), will sell to military modellers (that's what it was built for), will fit the eclectic, war-surplus plantation market, and was made in America. Ought to be one of them here, somewhere (?) Distinguish this from the Accucraft UK WD 4-6-0 Baldwin (which sold out) as it is more stable in reverse. Maybe they could shortcut from the SR&RL, even though it's a Baldwin? 

And yes, it has to run like a Roundhouse! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Any recommendation should allow Roundhouse to use existing parts, jigs, pattern, CNC programs, tooling etc to the maximum extent possible. If you look at thier product line, that's what they generally do. A large portion of thier engines center on the "Billy"/"Lady Anne" chassis, the 9/16 x 5/8 cylinder sets with the 6" x 2" center flue boiler. I don't think they would warm up to a totally new development.

Since 1980 they have succesfully built quality engines at a reasonable price centered on narrow gauge, shorter wheel based models that can handle tight turns. Standard gauge and certianly 1:29 is not thier thing.

Thier 0-6-2 Fowler and Liberty Bell engines are great examples of American-ish style engine they can rpoduce. Keep the recommenrdation along these lines.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Who says it has to be a steam locomotive? 

I would like to see them build a Skookum small mining/field/industrial locomotive, along the same line as their Criccieth Castle locomotive. Something like that would have wide appeal and could be used on virtually any layout. 

Keith


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

My vote would be for a 7/8" scale steam locomotive, using 45mm gauge to represent 2' prototype gauge. 

Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 21 Jul 2010 10:22 AM 


Thier 0-6-2 Fowler and Liberty Bell engines are great examples of American-ish style engine they can rpoduce. Keep the recommenrdation along these lines.





I love Roundhouse engines. The old saying. "_Nothing runs like a Roundhouse_ " is absolutely true. However, maybe it is time for them to think outside of the box and build something that does not yell out "_Roundhouse _[/b]" from across the room.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as it is inside frame with spoked drivers (see the new Tom Rolt). 

A Baldwin catalog 0-6-0 saddle tanker in 3ft gauge; trailing truck could be included. 

An industrial 0-6-0 in 7/8" scale. (I think this would sell very well, in all market countries.) 

Larry


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

Funny this thread would come up and so many replies would be for the WWI 2-6-2T. This video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTL3Pl13QVQ) was posted on another forum a couple of days ago and I was thinking Roundhouse would do well in making one.

Roger


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Dougie, 
My tentative idea was based solely upon Roundhouse's interest in building another inside framed loco. 

Mike, 
I like your Alco suggestion better than my own because of the outside frames, and the broader appeal base. A fair number of the Alcos went to work on agricultural lines in France after the war, and could have plausibly been surplused off to lines in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, India, etc.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

IMHO, the idea of a WWI "trench line" 2-6-2T is an inspired choice -- Accucraft UK did very well with their UK-specific Baldwin 4-6-0T, now out of production, but I'll bet there's plenty of latent demand for the 2-6-2T. There's an example running on the Festiniog Railway (although modified in appearance), another one or two running in preservation in France, plus a couple of survivors in the US of the few that made it back to these shores (or never left). And of those that didn't survive, a number made it into industrial use in the UK, the US and South America. Lots of options for modeling a specific or generic prototype. See Rich Dunn's "Narrow Gauge to No Man's Land" for the complete treatment. 

An outside frame version would allow a gauge-changeable chassis -- important for sales in both hemispheres (in the UK, 32mm predominates). The mechanical bits would be stock RH cylinders, rods/valve gear and flycranks. There are also other trench railway models available from UK traders: wagon kits, a model of the Baldwin gas-mechanical engine, plus various other kits and scratchbuilder parts. 

But if Roundhouse is thinking solely in terms of an inside-framed North American narrow-gauge prototype...I dunno, that field has been pretty well plowed...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 20 Jul 2010 09:47 PM 
How about the Koppel 0-4-4-0 that they have at Cripple Creek RR? 

Or a Bell Locomotives 0-4-0T? 

Or a Grover Locomotive Works 2-6-0 
Grover or Glover? If Glover, that would be cool (but then I have seen both existing Glover moguls, the one in GA on display and the one privately owned in a barn up in Ohio).


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I want, althoughbeit not American...












But what do I know???


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I am pretty easy to please, any american steam engine in 1:20.3

Paul Deis


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a Heisler?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see a 4-4-2 Atlantic in 1:32


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Kent, I don't remember any large runs of Atlantics ever being done. I also can not think of any roundhouse engine with drivers as large as most Atlantics had. So it could be an interesting offering if they did one.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

But if Roundhouse is thinking solely in terms of an inside-framed North American narrow-gauge prototype...I dunno, that field has been pretty well plowed... 
I'm not quite sure what you mean by that. Sure, many of the "popular" Colorado locos have been done, but that's largely pretty much it. Lots of other prototypes to choose from. The Uintah had a cool looking 0-6-2T that would be right up Roundhouse's alley. Plenty of small 2-6-0s from myriad railroads across the US which would make great candidates, too. Seriously, look at how much life Accucraft has gotten from their one basic 0-4-0 chassis. If Roundhouse were to do a 6-coupled inside frame chassis with something like 36" drivers, they've got lots of room to make variation after variation, including the 2-6-2 I mentioned at the top of this, the Uintah loco, D&RG, EBT, and who knows how many others? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By s-4 on 21 Jul 2010 07:09 PM 
How about a Heisler? 

I like the idea of a small generic heisler. But then it becomes an issue of how much of their existing tooling could they use to make one?

Heisler.jpg


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know it probably uses all new tooling, but I wonder if a live steam version of the B&O 0-4-0 "Grasshoppers" would be able to do any work before their boiler ran dry?


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Would love to see a two cylinder Class A Shay in 1:20.3. 

Ed


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 21 Jul 2010 09:38 PM 
Posted By s-4 on 21 Jul 2010 07:09 PM 
How about a Heisler? 

I like the idea of a small generic heisler. But then it becomes an issue of how much of their existing tooling could they use to make one?

Heisler.jpg 

Absolutley nothing.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Interestingly enough, it seems that nobody I've spoken to over here in UK has been asked about this new loco. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

Editied - thanks, Zubi, for that. shows how much I read their site, eh? : (


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 21 Jul 2010 06:25 PM 
Here is what I want, althoughbeit not American...












But what do I know??? 



Sir - Roundhouse already make a single Fairlie - 'Taliesin' - and very nice it is too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Terry, Roundhouse put online questionnaire on their website: http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/ 
It does not specify that the locomotive should be American;-) and indeed, why should it be! Unless, of course, it is the South American 600mm Baldwin #10 of the Estrada de Ferro Perus Pirapora, one I wrote about above. Best, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 21 Jul 2010 08:18 PM 
I'd love to see a 4-4-2 Atlantic in 1:32 
Sir - Roundhouse don't build Gauge 1 models - as I'm sure you know, they specialise in the mainly 2 foot gauge stuff that is a major share of the UK's extensive NG network.

Barratt's actually build a kit for a couple of Atlantics in 10mm scale Gauge 1 - coal or alcohol-fired. Or you could have one of the many custom-builders here in UK build one for you.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, I can't find the North American outline engine on the Barrett site, which one is it?? The OP has asked for suggestions for an "American Engine" I did not see a restriction to NG, but many want to assume. ASSUME makes an ASS of U and ME. 

Maybe Royce will let us know we should refine our suggestions a bit if they are only looking for NG.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 22 Jul 2010 03:28 AM 
Posted By CapeCodSteam on 21 Jul 2010 08:18 PM 
I'd love to see a 4-4-2 Atlantic in 1:32 
Sir - Roundhouse don't build Gauge 1 models - as I'm sure you know, they specialise in the mainly 2 foot gauge stuff that is a major share of the UK's extensive NG network.

Barratt's actually build a kit for a couple of Atlantics in 10mm scale Gauge 1 - coal or alcohol-fired. Or you could have one of the many custom-builders here in UK build one for you.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 



Tac, are you talking about Barrett Engineering? They seem to make some great looking kits and on the installment plan as well! Too bad they won't ship to the USA.








(I think I _*NEED*_ the upcomming Hall class!)

As far as my vote, I'm thinking something small and old timey like a 4-4-0 or 2-4-2 with big honkin' drivers.











Here's the text from the Roundhouse survey page:

"Here at Roundhouse, we are continually on the lookout for suitable locomotives for us to produce in model form and, to assist us in this, we would greatly appreciate your input. 


We do get a lot of feedback from our UK customers through meeting you at exhibitions, so we are particularly interested to hear from those of you in the USA, and mainland Europe. Please take a few minutes to complete the survey below and who knows, your favorite locomotive could be our next model."


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff - the poster wrote - 'Id love to see a 4-4-2 Atlantic in 1:32'. He didn't specify that it wasan american loco he was talking about and the name is common here, too. In UK and Ireland many railway companies had Atlantics, and Roundhouse built predominately British models - ergo my post. Add to that that you will prolly find that Roundhouse build nothing BUT narrow gauge models in their chosen scale of ca. 16mm to the foot or thereabouts. 

And yes, I did mean Barratt Engineering - I always get the names mixed up. They do not ship to the US of A because of your somewhat odd litigation laws and the off-chance that somebody building a loco using one of their boilers might hurt himself. 

Then sue. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 22 Jul 2010 03:27 AM 
Terry, Roundhouse put online questionnaire on their website: http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/ 
It does not specify that the locomotive should be American;-) and indeed, why should it be! 






Zubi, shame on you for saying that!!


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeff,

All Roundhouse mentioned was they are interested in producing another "American outline" engine... I believe they are open to all suggestions, be it narrow gauge or not.

Royce


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a live steam rack locomotive? That's something that many people would probably like, and as far as I know, hasn't been done in any mass production way. 

Keith


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

To clear up any confusion my first choice would be an american 4-4-2 atlantic with the 4-4-0 as 2nd, in 1:32. And it would have to include high stepping drivers as Dave posted above


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see an American 4 4 0 in "LGB" Scale or an 0 6 0 Switcher in "LGB" scale. If possible, I would like the switcher to have a Vanderbuilt tender.

I do have a Shawe Converted, coal fired Sandy River and a standard Sandy 
River Forney. I also have three other Roundhouse engines.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Go over to Roundhouse and take the survey

Roundhouse


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I only have one roundhouse engine, a sandy river 24. I would like them to stick with the Maine 2 foot theme (accucraft seems to have covered colorodo - roundhouse should cover Maine) I would be very happy with a reissue of the forney. I would be even happier if they did B&H 7 or 8. They could also offer them in Edaville paint. I would be happiest with a coal fired forney no matter what the prototype! 
If they don't want to continue with Maine, I would be interested in a mallet. They could use Sammie chasis to keep things simple. Again it would be best to be coal fired! 
Bottom line my money would go to a Maine forney. 
Matt 

p.s. just thought of one other, a baldwin 4-6-0 (yes a bachmann big hauler in live steam) I bet that would sell


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Royce, Thanks for the reply. 

Tac, see Royce's reply. Your reply about Roundhouse's past offering is, I believe correct. It is possible they are thinking outside there "box". Barrett engines are tempting, as I like my engines Alcohol fired, but putting together a train to pull behind it would cost as much or more then the engine...... So I'll stick to North American SG engines...


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

How about the Little River #126 2-4-4-2? It had both slide valves and Walchaerts gear so could utilize existing RH 0-4-0 parts. I'd buy one in a flash! 

RH might be able to also make one of the small European articulateds using the same running gear.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 22 Jul 2010 05:01 PM 
Royce, Thanks for the reply. 

Tac, see Royce's reply. Your reply about Roundhouse's past offering is, I believe correct. It is possible they are thinking outside there "box". Barrett engines are tempting, as I like my engines Alcohol fired, but putting together a train to pull behind it would cost as much or more then the engine...... So I'll stick to North American SG engines... 

Why is that rolling stock so pricey???


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I just took the survey on RH's site; they're specifically interested in ideas from modelers outside the UK, and mention not just SM32 (traditional UK market), but also Gauge 1 and G scale (in all its various scale/gauge combinations, one assumes). 

So theoretically, they'd be open to building something other than their usual meat-and-potatoes, i.e. UK narrow gauge prototypes.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

One of my favorite wheel arrangements and one of my favorite locomotives, the C&NW No. 1385 was built in 1907 by the American Locomotive Company's Schenectady Works. It's an R-1 Class and with 325 of them built for the C&NW, it was the largest single class of locomotives the C&NW owned. It was designed for fast freight service, but was also used for secondary passenger service and local switching from Upper Michigan to the Dakotas and Wyoming, and in suburban Chicago. According to the Mid-Continent Railway Museum in North Freedom, WI where No.1385 is out of service for boiler repairs, "the class R-1 locomotives, such as #1385, had a pivotal role in the development of C&NW steam motive power. When the R-1's were purchased, the railroad had to rebuild tracks, bridges, turntables, and engine houses to accommodate them." I especially like the cylinder arrangement, which may be a deal breaker for a mass-produced live steam model.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually......read the survey closely: 

_We do get a lot of feedback from our UK customers through meeting you at exhibitions, so we are particularly interested to hear from those of you in the USA, and mainland Europe. _


They want input from US and European customers. No mention of a US outline engine per se. But one was in the list of three (UK, Polish, US) I gave. 

EDIT: Ditto to Joel's thoughts, missed his post when I added in my reply.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I always wanted a live steam Baldwin #5 2-4-2. I'd pay good money for one. Either inside framed or outside would be fine, as long as it is a 2-4-2 with a four axel tender.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be helpful if Mr Roundhouse hinted at a budget cap - that way it would enable us to arrive at a more realistic choice. Remember that the Sandy River loco is north of $4000 over here, and does NOT represent such great value by comparison with the likes of the AccuCraft K27 et al. ANY bigger loco than the much-loved SR&RL prairie is going to have a price that is way higher than that - sheer economics of manufacture dictate it. Entering the esoteric spaces of Gauge 1 will also generate fractiousness, I predict. 1/32nd or 10mm? Or even, if a Cape Gauge prototype, 1/30th, like the Japanese models? Or even [shibber] 1/29th to go along with all that standard gauge Aristo/USAT stuff......... 

Hopefully, with this new loco - whatever it is - we will have said goodbye to the undoubtedly effective but pretty cheap-looking stamped valve gear, too. 

My $0.02. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps the question ought to be what class/type of engine? Industrial/ plantation, Western NG, or eastern NG, as someone points out Accucraft have the West pretty well covered.

Forget 2 fters. If 7/8 scale anything larger than a small industrial loco will not fit into the average joes garden and will be v expensive . A model of any SRRL tender loco would be biiiiig in 7/8.


A 2 fter in 1:20.3 or 1:19 would have to be dual gaugeable and would look NASTY on 45mm ga. The larger Maine locos were pretty' bear on bycycle' as it was, and to make them wider....

So, if for the US market and principally a NG loco that leaves 1:20.3 on 45mm. IF you are looking at a main line loco there's the Waynesburg & Washington mogul, which still exists, at least two if not 3 Quincy and Torch Lake locos, again which exist in some state or other , or the TINY,TINY 2-8-0s which may have been by Davenport products. I forget the railroad's name. If exotica are needed then there are the Boston Revee Beach & Lynn Mason bogies.


If industrial how about live steam versions of Bachmann's Spectrum Porter Saddle tank and/or side tank? At a pinch these could be dual gauged - I'd rather see a small 3fter narrowed to 2 ft than vice versa.


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

or the TINY,TINY 2-8-0s which may have been by Davenport products. I forget the railroad's name. 




It was the Lawndale Railway; Lee Rainey wrote an article on it in NG & SLG. Also known as the 'Lawndale Dummy'


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Sorry to jump in so late - I just got home from a week's travel. 
_
Forget 2 fters. 
I didn't read one significant feature of most RH locos: they are produced in 2' / 32mm gauge in the UK and in 3' / 45mm here in the US. [E.g. SR&RL #24.] Not surprising, as the UK has mostly 60cm / 2' NG railways. So maybe forget a USA 2' gauge prototype, but think how they can make a UK version. 
Many of their locos are outside frame for that reason - the wheels can be adjusted for either 32mm or 45mm gauge. 

An obvious prototype would be the Alder Gulch 2-8-0, even if it is 30" gauge! (The Bmann 2-8-0 is the same model - a live steam version would be nice.) Maybe could use the SR&RL boiler and running gear? 











I'd personally much prefer an inside frame loco - I like to watch the wheels go round and round. Kevin's 2-6-0 suggestion (or the similar 2-4-2) would be good. Then there were some early D&RG saddle tank 0-6-0s, one of which ended up on the EBT.


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 27 Jul 2010 11:57 PM 
_Sorry to jump in so late - I just got home from a week's travel. 
_Not surprising, as the UK has mostly 60cm / 2' NG railways. 



If only.... In the UK there were a plethora of gauges for NG common carriers and large industrial systems. Many were around two foot, from 1'10 and a bit inches to 2'4 and a bit inches. Not to mention 30" gauge and other odd gauges up and beyond 3 ft. The 'and a bit inches' could matter. The Glyn Valley Tramway (steam) sent one of their locos to the Snailbeach District Railway to help with construction of a branch. Snailbeach was nominally 2'4" gauge and the visiting loco's line was 2'4.5" gauge, The trouble was that the '.5" was more significant than first thought and the GVT loco derailed frequently and was sent back to whence it came.


In comparison AFAIK US narrow gauge common carriers were 3 ft or a few that were 2 ft. There were some gauge variations among industrial railways, but I suspect probably less than the UK experience.


You guys are lucky to have a far more straightforward prototype ng scene to model...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully, with this new loco - whatever it is - we will have said goodbye to the undoubtedly effective but pretty cheap-looking stamped valve gear, too. 

My $0.02. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









I agree. The valve gear and rods have always looked a little "cheesy [/i]" to me too. I do absolutely love their engines though. 



My $0.02. (now makes it $0.04.)


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://southern.railfan.net/images/archive/southern/steam/462/sou1393charlotte638.html 

Thats Got my Vote!! nothing like a Southern Ps-4 however I could see this as something that more aster or Accucraft would do. Id love one coal fired.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 20 Jul 2010 08:19 PM 
The 4-4-0 "General" (of Civil War fame) in 1:32 scale. 

The General woudl be beautiful in 1:32 but sadly the boiler is miniscule. Along the same lines and more steamable would be NYC&HR RR 999 which has big boiler and big drivers. It could also be made with smaller drivers to represent the NYC 870 class.

Dreaming is fun but I would be surprised if RH built something in 1:32

My vote is for something in 7/8 scale

Jack


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My vote is for something in 7/8 scale 
Jack, 
I would agree with you - a 7/8n2 Forney or similar would be great. But RH already make 2' gauge models for the UK market (their primary sales target) in 1:19th scale (SM32) so a 1:19 or 1:20.3 model that can be regauged to 45mm makes a lot of sense to them. 

That's why I suggested a 30in gauge engine - the Alder Gulch 2-8-0. Almost right in both gauges!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

My vote is for the Rumford Falls & Rangeley Lakes No. 1, a standard gauge Baldwin-built pannier tanker. It's basically a "stretch" version of the Accucraft Lyn (also Baldwin-built), and ran in the same watershed as the SR&RL. The lines are compatible with both American and British motive power, and the RF&RL represents a "could have been" interchange with the SR&RL.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd like to see a USRA light Pacific if it could be done. There should be wide appeal as it was used on many roads as both a passenger and freight locomotive and drawings are available at a reasonable cost. Of course it would be larger than most current Roundhouse products, but that's o.k. 

Of course, coal firing would be nice too! 

Let's have a vote with deposits for the top 2 or 3 finalists selected by Roundhouse to get the project going. Don't forget coal. 



Regards, 

Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Does it have to be narrow gauge?

Will


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, the search is for a North American style engine, so you USRA light Pacific fits the criteria.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it have to be narrow gauge? 
the search is for a North American style engine 
I don't think Roundhouse makes or has ever made a standard gauge locomotive model. I would expect them to be looking for a narrow gauge loco with fairly wide appeal. 

7/8n2 doesn't seem to work, though I think it is a great marketing step for them. They already make 2' gauge locos for the UK crowd who use o-gauge (32mm) track. 

Loved the RF&R #1, but as noted it is close in shape to Accucraft's "Lyn" so why would they want to do one?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Hows about this one?
http://www.ironhorse129.com/Friends/DavyCormack/B&O_4-6-0.htm


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Talking among the tribe over here in Roundhouseland, the general feeling is that it will be a narrow gauge loco that gets the nod - not a hint of what it might be though. 

Many, me included, would like to see the return of the Forney - a sales turkey in Roundhouse circles. The only one I've ever seen ran like a dream and looked good too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm with Tac on this one, a re-introduction of the Forney would make a great companion to my Sandy River #24.







Just wish I had the cash for it!








Martin


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Cog loco...cog loco...cog loco...cog loco.... 


Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, Keith, my old, helas, it will never happen. Sehr triste, eh? 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

In narrow gauge, I like the Harz 2-6-2T, or the RGS 0-6-0T #1.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 23 Sep 2010 12:43 PM 
In narrow gauge, I like the Harz 2-6-2T, or the RGS 0-6-0T #1. Ah, Tom. The Harz 2-6-2 in 1/19th scale is HUGE - almost two feet long in fact. One of the least likely choices, methinks.

Nor is there any correct scale rolling stock to suit it.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

like the Harz 2-6-2T 
Doesn't the topic read "American Engine" . . ?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 Sep 2010 07:33 AM 
like the Harz 2-6-2T
Doesn't the topic read "American Engine" . . ? 

Which is strange, as the RH web page asking for loco input says nothing about an American outline engine, just wanting input from American AND European customers.....


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 24 Sep 2010 07:42 AM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 Sep 2010 07:33 AM 
like the Harz 2-6-2T
Doesn't the topic read "American Engine" . . ? 

Which is strange, as the RH web page asking for loco input says nothing about an American outline engine, just wanting input from American AND European customers.....








Hmmm, this topic still reads "New American Engine from Roundhouse", so I guess any American continent engine will do. Including south and north of the border. but across the pond (either one) is stretching it a wee bit


----------



## themetalman (Jan 3, 2008)

23881 Uintah Steam Locomotive, No. 50. if someone could post a picture,i could not do it.


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Realistically you might get a Uintah 0-6-2T (original condition). With one combine it would make a nice prototypical 3ft 1:20 live steam starter set. 

Sam Ehttp://www.mylargescale.com/desktopmodules/activeforums/themes/MLS/save32.png


----------

